# Felon with a firearm



## Guest (Apr 20, 2013)

Quick question: If you know a convicted felon who has admitted to you that they buy guns via private sale to avoid background checks, are you legally obligated to report him? I swear it is not me. I was having a debate with someone on gun control. She was throwing the old "gun show loophole" argument, and said she knows someone who does this. I questioned why she hasn't turned him in if she knows he has guns illegally... 
If he commits a crime, and it is discovered that she knew about the guns, can she get in trouble?

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

If you believe that she is actually being truthful, rather than telling tales to fuel her argument:
ATF Boston Field Office
(617) 557-1200


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

LGriffin said:


> If you believe that she is actually being truthful, rather than telling tales to fuel her argument:
> ATF Boston Field Office
> (617) 557-1200


She lives in MT. You don't need a license to own a gun there.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't think she'd be legally obligated to say shit. Nothing says you have to rat people out. She can't assist him in obtaining guns but she's not required to tell on him.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

right.as.rain said:


> She lives in MT.







Do you _have_ to communicate with this individual?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

LGriffin said:


> Do you _have_ to communicate with this individual?


Uh, no. And consequently, after today's debate, I doubt we'll be communicating much in the future anyway. Funny how liberals like to spout off... until confronted with logic, then they just want to take their ball and go home. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, I trust that you popped her ball before she went home with it.


----------



## Ranger83 (May 16, 2006)

It's Federal Law: 18 U.S.C. § 922(g)(1). Anyone "who has been convicted in any court of a crime punishable by imprisonment for a term exceeding one year" is barred from possessing a gun. 

Shocker, convicted felons break laws.....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

There is no gun show loophole. It is a complete lie. Dealers still have to check you, the way they would in a store. Private sales are just that, private sales. We can't check anything in a private sale other then the LTC. If MT does not require LTC, it's all a moot point. This person is all upset over the Obama Gun Control Bill tanking? Fuck her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

csauce777 said:


> I don't think she'd be legally obligated to say shit. Nothing says you have to rat people out. She can't assist him in obtaining guns but she's not required to tell on him.


I don't know about that. If she knows about it, and this guy goes out and kills someone with one of these guns, it is avery good possibility that if her prior knowledge comes to light, she could be deemed culpable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

